# Table for converting time/temp of oven recipe to smoker time/temp?



## wsettle (Apr 9, 2017)

There is probably a thread here but haven't found it about cooking side dishes in a smoker from a recipe that calls for an oven.

Is there a rule of thumb or conversion table that would give me the time it would take to cook a side dish in a smoker @250F, for example, from a recipe that calls for 400F oven for 45 minutes?

I know it won't work for things that require hot temperatures to put the proper "crust" on some side dishes but for twice baked potatoes, BBQ beans, etc, I should be able to use the smoker instead of firing up the oven to heat the house this summer.

Of course I can experiment but thinking about the physics of it, there may be a conversion table that would give me approximate times so I can attempt to coordinate my smoked meat finish times with the side dish.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 10, 2017)

Welcome to SMF, Bill.  Be sure to stop in over at Roll Call to say "hi" so folks can give you a proper welcome.

I've never heard of a table.  To do the proper heat transfer calculations you'd need to add the weight of the side, density, etc.  Ooooh, my head suddenly hurts. 

A very loose rule of thumb I use for sides is to add 15-20 minutes cook time for each 25 degrees F below the recommended cook temp.  The difference above is 150F, or an additional 75-120 minutes.  Hope that helps.

Ray


----------



## wsettle (Apr 10, 2017)

I have actually been a member for 5 or 6 years and have posted several times before but it appears all of those posts are missing.  Maybe there was a data loss/restore at some point on the forum data that made them go missing.  Weird.

Thanks for your rule of thumb and it's a good place to start for me.  I'll be smoking again this weekend and will try a side in the smoker and see how it goes.  Appreciate the reply!


----------

